

Ask HN: Best way to learn iOS development? - tagabek

I apologize for adding yet another one of these posts to the pile on HN, but here's my situation:<p>I traded my old laptop for a Mac for the purpose of getting into iOS development, and I ended up just doing the first assignment of Stanford's CS193P iOS Development class (iTunes U) and then putting it off as I started to take in more school work. I realize that that is an excuse, and I feel like the main reason I took a long break was because the second assignment felt completely crushing.<p>Anyway, I was wondering if any experienced iOS developers, who learned recently (preferably that went through the Stanford course online, or that have been in a similar situation), that could advise me on how to build up to the Stanford course, and so on.<p>Some more background info:<p>- I understand most of the basic concepts, but cannot implement them via code<p>- I am a person that does really well when I have a set path (That is why the Stanford class really appeals to me)<p>- I know it is very well known, but this is the Stanford course for reference: http://bit.ly/Rhl4vE
======
mrwilliamchang
I have found the Big Nerd Ranch iOS programming book to be very good.
[http://www.amazon.com/iOS-Programming-Ranch-Guide-
Guides/dp/...](http://www.amazon.com/iOS-Programming-Ranch-Guide-
Guides/dp/0321821521/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1353274273&sr=1-1&keywords=ios+programming)

In relation to the criteria you raised the book is a good fit.

 _\- I understand most of the basic concepts, but cannot implement them via
code_

I think this is particularly true with iOS programming. The book is more
written in a tutorial / HowTo style (i.e. the book gives a step by step
walkthrough to create an example program). Most importantly it specifies how
to use the IDE to do GUI building.

 _\- I am a person that does really well when I have a set path_

Me too. Each chapter is an exercise designed to teach you some part of the iOS
library. There about 30 chapters in the book and each chapter can be completed
in about 2 hours.

~~~
tagabek
Thanks! I knew of this book, but for some reason, I never decided to take a
look at it. My current main thought is to start with Big Nerd Ranch's
Objective-C Programming book, and then to me onto this iOS-Programming book.
Does that seem like a solid plan?

~~~
bricestacey
I started their iOS book without any objective c knowledge and I'm doing fine.
If you are an experienced programmer and want to dive right into iOS, I say go
for it. If you like to learn conservatively, read the obj c book first.

------
josephlord
I think it might be a good idea to indicate your previous software experience
(if any) and if you have anything in particular that you would like to achieve
after you have learnt it.

~~~
tagabek
I have very little experience. I went through 4 units of Udacity's Python
"Building a Search Engine" class and loved it, but I stopped after that. I
completed the first assignment for the Stanford CS193P class on iTunes U. I
understand a lot of concepts, but I cannot implement them in Objective-C.
Aside from some web design knowledge, that is all I possess.

So, realistically, I have barely any real experience, but I am not entirely
new to the programming.

~~~
josephlord
For me I would try some more practice with Python and use your web experience
to do a web app (possibly phone targeted) until you are comfortable with
programming. I just think you will learn faster able to program and test in a
tighter loop than you can with a write, compile, launch in phone/simulator
process.

Whatever you do don't try to learn/use all the libraries on the platform in
one go. Just pick what you need for your project.

~~~
tagabek
Thanks for the advice, josephlord! That is a great point, and I will
definitely think about doing that for practice!

